# CAO America...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

CAO America Potomac standing at attention! 

Smoked it until my fingers burned.

Bigfoot


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sweet. Nice lookin smoke!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That's great Brian. I love the America. It's got flavor, construction, decent price, you really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice! Those are tasty smokes:dribble:*


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

looks tasty!


----------



## Tristan-cl (May 22, 2007)

Man, with how everyone's talking, it looks like it's time to pick up a few of these so called, "America"s. I like most of CAO's other blends, so why not!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

America is my favorite CAO, I must say.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a couple sitting in wait I think I may need to fire one up soon they look great.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

nice stand. ive only had one of America, i wasnt to empressed by it... i'm sure ill smoke plenty of CAO the night of the event coming up at The Cigar Parlor.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I love those smokes! Nice pic.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks great Brian!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats a great cigar


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

They sure are beautiful looking smokes. Whoever designed the band really hit a home run with that design.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

had my first America a couple of weeks ago. very nice smoke


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice Bigfoot!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great smoke!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

BigFoot pay no attention to Clay the America is a great smoke. I too look forward to the 29th of May for the CAO event (how nice of you to hold it on my Birthday). I have an American anthem Coffin I am saving for the 4th of July. IMHO CAO does nothing wrong. Clay you know I am picking on you. Bigfoot that soldier looks great standing at attention I hope you remembered to put him At Ease.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice Ash


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> I have an American anthem Coffin I am saving for the 4th of July.


Funny you would say that, I just picked up a couple of those and was saving them for the 4th as well. Wonder how many Anthems will be smoked this year?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice pik Bigfoot....likes the AMERICA's!!! I 'won' that ashtray at the CAO event in Bitmingham...cost me $30. in fuel to pick up a $29. ashtray....the things a guy will do in the name of FREE CAO!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

the America has got to be my all time favorite CAO. i have a couple in the humi thats gonna be laid to rest in celebration of our great country's birthday.


----------

